# Windows server 2008 r2 remote session error



## madhan1609 (Jul 29, 2015)

When we try to login to the server 2008 r2 through remote, some time it gives following error message "The task you are trying to d can't be completed because Remote Desktop Services it currently busy. Please try again in a few minutes. Other users should still be able to log on"
When this error comes, we try to login directly to the server but still getting the same error. Then we have to restart the server to rectify error.
Please let me now what causes this error and what will be the solution for this?


----------



## Macoku (Mar 19, 2014)

See the Microsoft answer for this problem 
here: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2383928
Good Lucky!


----------



## madhan1609 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have tried the hotfix, it is not working. It give the error "this update is not applicable to your computer"

Our server is windows 2008 r2 standard sp1

Any other suggestion?


----------



## Macoku (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello. Try this two other method:
1- MWeber's Blog - My blog about Active Directory and some more ……. MVP for Directory Services in the years 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014
2- Windows 2008 R2 SP1 Windows update not applicable
The second links i think is the solution.
Good Lucky!


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Macoku those links are irrelevant to the OPs issue

Can you create a test account and ensure this account has permissions to log on to the server.

Wait until you get the server is busy message when trying to log on to your own account, then as a test try and log on to the server using the test account 

What I am trying to test here is can a test user that has never logged on to the server before log on successfully whilst the server is busy message is being shown to other users

Thanks


----------



## madhan1609 (Jul 29, 2015)

When we try to login to server 2008 we are getting error message "The task you are trying to do can't be completed because Remote Desktop Services it currently busy. Please try again in a few minutes. Other users should still be able to log on" 

But we are unable to login with other users remotely getting stuck at "welcome screen". 

We are unable to login directly to the server, it gets hanged, mouse and keyboard are not working. 

We have to restart the server to resolve the issue.

Is there any other solution for this issue?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Eventlog is your friend. After restarting the server please check the system and application logs. These will give you clue as to what is causing this issue.
Any applications installed on this server? 
You did mention when this issue happens you can directly still login to the server. Is that login with a domain account or local machine account?
Create a test domain account and make sure it has no GPOs applied to it and try to login when this happens again.


----------



## madhan1609 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you for your reply.
After restarting the server,when I check the even viewer, it has even id like 

50 "The Rdp protocal copmponet x.224 detected an error in the protocal stream and has disconnected the client.

56 "The Terminal server security layer detected an error in the protocal stream and has disconnected the client.

1111 Terminal service- printers

4005 Windows logon process has unexpectedly terminated

5774 Netlogon. The dynamic registration of dns record failed

7000 service control manager. the wsys service failed to start. the system cannot find the file specified

7011 service control manager. A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for the transaction response from the NlaSvc service.
7011 service control manager. A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for the transaction response from the WinRm service.
7011 service control manager. A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for the transaction response from the CryptSvc service.

8194 VSS service error: Unexptected error querrying for the IVsswriter callback interface

We have also given access to the server remotely outside our organisation with seperate login. It is through Fortigate 40C firewall. We have given this access long back, may be 1.5 years.

This server is the domain controller and we have another admin login. When we try to login with this credential same error comes through remote session and if we login directly it shows the welcome screen and get hanged. At that the mouse and keyboard also not working and we have to turn off and on the server.

We have installed cobian backup software 3 months back and this issue started 3 weeks back and it occurance is 3 or 4 times in a week.

Please provide any suggestion to rectify this issue.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Start with testing hardware since key board and mouse freeze as well
RAM, CPU test along with hard drives
I will post back after looking into the errors its a little late right now.


----------

